# 1.5L tank?



## mallardman (Jul 3, 2011)

I am think about buying a 1.5L tank for my desktop. What fish could I put in it? It's freshwater, has a filter, and also a oxygen pump.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Mallardman and welcome to TFK. One male or female betta is about all your tank size would house and at that you'd have to do very frequent water changes.

Have you considered a 2.5 gallon mini-bow tank? You can get these cheap on CL and I've been able to cycle all 6 of mine with no problem. That way you can do partial water changes about twice a week with no issues.


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

agree that a bigger tank would be better. There are very limited options for such a small tank. A betta, or a few shrimp would be ok


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I really like this little tank.
Marineland® 3-Gallon Crescent Aquarium System - Fish - Sale Category - PetSmart


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

1.5L.. less then half a gallon. I dont think anyone would really recommend anything other then perhaps shrimp, or maybe a plant and/or some snails.

To have even one fish you're going to want at least a 2.5-3 gallon tank. Then you can add ONE fish such as a betta.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah I just re-read the OP and realized that it's litres. 

Sorry but too small unless you want to change the water every day. Bigger is better


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree. I would not subject any fish to that small a space.


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

Romad said:


> Yeah I just re-read the OP and realized that it's litres.


oops, i did the same


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

sik80 said:


> oops, i did the same


LOL - I don't feel so bad now


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

1.5l is too small even for shrimp IMO. Best would be as a snail breeding tank, or just a planted tank with no fauna...


----------



## jacqui 70 (Jul 5, 2011)

*betta tank*

could someone please tell me how many litres is 2.5 gallon
thanks jacqui


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jacqui 70 said:


> could someone please tell me how many litres is 2.5 gallon
> thanks jacqui


9.46 liters, i.e., 9 and a half.


----------

